# Collective Haul 8.0



## Rezel (Jun 8, 2013)

*Lip Smacker in Cotton Candy; NYX Lip Pencils in Bloom, Deep Purple, Plush Red, and Sand Pink*




 







*NYX Round Lipstick in Flower; NYX Xtreme Lip Creams in Natural and Nude Peach Fuzz*






*MAC Lipsticks in Honeylove, Bombshell, Ablaze, Ruby Woo, and Dubonnet.  I back to MACed for all these except for Ablaze.  MAC Archie's Girls Lipsticks in Daddy's Little Girl and Ronnie Red.*




 



*MAC Extradimension Skinfinish in Definitely Defined and Shape The Future*






*China Glaze Nail Polishes in Linger, Innocence, Dance Baby, Hang-Ten Toes, Light As Air, Lemon Fizz, and Cranberry Splash*





*Color Club Nail Polishes in Harp On It and Cloud Nine; OPI Nail Polishes in Polka.com, Can't Find My Czechbook, Anti-Bleak, and Sprung*




 



*Zoya Nail Polishes in Laurie, Rory, Izzy, Alegra, Rea, Aurora, Carly, Crystal, FeiFei, and Ziv; Chanel Le Vernis in Azure, Essie in Where's My Chauffeur, OPI in I Eat Mainely Lobster, Zoya Tinsley, Deborah Lippmann in Mermaid's Kiss*










*Essie Nail Polishes in Ballet Slippers and Maximillian Strasse Her; Pretty and Polished Nail Polishes in Party On My Yacht and Jawbreaker; KB Shimmer Nail Polishes in Oh Splat!, Lottie Dottie, and Spring Training*











*China Glaze Fast Forward Top Coat, SwissCo Glass Nail File*




 



*BBW body splash and hand soaps, Aveeno Postively Radiant Mosturizer*










*These are some of the gifts I got last Christmas.*
*EcoTools Brushes, Philosophy Body Washes*




 



*Ralph Lauren Big Pony #2, Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (I wouldn't buy this on my own but surprisingly, it doesn't smell bad  )*




 



*Some close ups of the glitter polishes.*


----------



## Dawn (Jun 13, 2013)

Great haul!!  Thanks for sharing it with us!!  =)


----------



## stormm (Jul 6, 2013)

mmm philosophy chocolate set looks awesome


----------



## knics33 (Jul 9, 2013)

Great haul!! Thanks for posting


----------



## msmid (Jul 29, 2013)

Great haul! Luv the opi polka dot


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

I love your taste in nail polishes


----------



## bitesizedberna (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice haul! I definitely loved your China Glaze polishes


----------



## Rezel (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Rezel (Sep 17, 2013)

x33kimberly said:


> I love your taste in nail polishes


  Aw, thanks.


----------



## ZoZo (Sep 17, 2013)

Great hall,  enjoy it...


----------



## Rezel (Sep 17, 2013)

ZoZo said:


> Great hall, enjoy it...


  Thanks, ZoZo.


----------



## Ms Jelena (Sep 18, 2013)

Loving all the polishes  xx


----------



## elenaa (Sep 22, 2013)

lucky you!


----------



## ct1980 (Sep 23, 2013)

those CC holographic polishes are beautiful!


----------



## Rezel (Oct 15, 2013)

ct1980 said:


> those CC holographic polishes are beautiful!


  They are. I wanted to get the rest of the colors but they're not available locally.


----------

